# Scolopendra gigantea



## Tzatch (Aug 13, 2003)

I looked around at several web sites and was unable to find where I could buy a Scolopendra gigantea "Peruvian Giant Centipede".  Could someone please let me know if you know of a source.

Thanks
Randy


----------



## Code Monkey (Aug 13, 2003)

There is no reliable source in the United States as Peru has been closed to invert exports since sometime in 1999 iirc. 

Private collectors occasionally sell (some of) theirs - cf. LaRiz's recent acquisition of Unicron and buddy. It's even sometimes possible to find one for sale at exotic petstores which don't have a clue as to what they have.

At any rate, luck and hard work may pay off for you but unless Peru reopens exports don't expect to see them listed with any of the normal sellers.

You can also hold out hope that someone successfully breeds them in this country but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Steven (Aug 13, 2003)

don't know if you can find them in the US,....

but here's an german dealer who sells them:
www.vinmann.de

quote of his stocklist:

Riesenskolopender Scolopendra gigantea, bis 30 cm groß, Tiere ca. 20-25 cm St. 40 EUR/Tiere ca. 15-18 cm St. 25 EUR/Nachzuchten ca. 5 cm, leichte Aufzucht St. 8 EUR/5 St. zusammen 30 EUR


greetz


----------



## Tzatch (Aug 13, 2003)

*cool*

Thanks for the help guys, I gather that they are 30 euro which would be 30 US dollars.  Any idea's on how to get one to here from this dealer?  And communicating with him? hehe, I could send money to him via paypal, not sure if he would except US money.


----------



## Code Monkey (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: cool*



> _Originally posted by Tzatch _
> *I could send money to him via paypal, not sure if he would except US money. *


I'm sure the dealer would accept U.S. money, but it's going to cost you a LOT more than $30 + shipping to get anything. When shipping live animals into or out of the U.S. there are only 6 airports in the U.S. you can have them shipped to/from and you have to pay to have a USFW inspector there at their departure/arrival to inspect the shipment. I'm not sure if Subspinipes sp. "gigantea" is a CITES listed species or not, but if so, you'll have to pay for those permits, and whether it is or not, keep in mind the U.S. has the Lacey Act which requires our wildlife enforcement to enforce Peru's export/import laws on our soil -> you will need documentation that the pedes have been in captivity since before the ban.

At any rate, the rule of thumb for importing from Europe is $1000 minimum in stock before dealers will touch it because of the necessity of jumping through these hoops.


----------



## Tzatch (Aug 13, 2003)

*Dissapointing*

Well I very much appreciate the info/knowledge.  I dont think I will be getting one imported anytime soon .  I guess I will just keep searching the internet for them in the U.S.  Or Maybe someone's will have babies!


----------

